# Male Egyptian Mau. 9 months old. Not spraying. Possible?



## sunama (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi,

I am currently exploring the possibility of keeping an Egyptian Mau. 

*I've contacted a breeder who states that he has a male, aged 9 months, available. He is not neutered, but not spraying either. Is this possible?*

I was under the impression that at around 7 months, all non neutered male cats reach sexual maturity and begin spraying.

Thanks


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

I'm no expert but I would think it'd be possible for them not to spray. Yes, if not fixed, in many cases they will but just because they aren't doesn't mean they automatically will.


----------



## sunama (Mar 1, 2008)

At what age, though, would male cats typically start to spray? I presume it varies from breed to breed?


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

It varies from cat to cat. I don't think breed plays a role at all. Most cats reach sexual maturity at around 4-6 months but that doesn't mean they will start spraying. Some may not start spraying for a long time...especially if there are no (in heat) females around. 
So, I wouldn't be at all surprised that a 9 month old male hasn't sprayed yet.


----------



## sunama (Mar 1, 2008)

Ok, so if the 9 month old cat hasnt started spraying and I get him neutered, does this pretty much guarantee that there will be no spraying in the future?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Probably no more risky than neutering a 6 month old that hasn't started spraying.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

There's never a guarantee that a cat won't spray or territory mark, male or female. Neutering, however, lowers the risk tremendously.
I've had at least 10 neutered male cats in my life and non has ever sprayed.


----------



## sunama (Mar 1, 2008)

Ok. Thanks guys.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

We have had several adult males that were neutered late in life, become houecats with no spraying issues. 
The Wanderer was about 11 when we took him in and neutered him. We had him for about 5 years before he passed away.
Dusty was at least 3yrs old before we tamed and neutered him. He spends quite a bit of the day inside and sleeps inside, too. He won't use litterboxes so we let him out regularly. Dusty is half of our barn cat brigade. Pretty is the other, and she is getting more comfortable with coming inside.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

If there's one thing that having cats around for most of my life has taught me, it is that kitties will always surprise you. They will defy their instincts in amazing ways to adapt to living with us humans.
Mau's have a reputation for being smart kitties, and this one may have decided that he's not going to spray, for whatever reason. But I still think you should get him neutered.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!! 

Male cats might not spray even if they are not neutered perhaps because they are the only cat in the house and they have no reason to mark their territory, and there are no female cats around, My Tiger isn't neutered and he doesn't spray, It doesn't mean he won't though.


----------



## sunama (Mar 1, 2008)

There would be 2 issues with getting this 9 month old cat:
1. the possible spraying that could occur as soon as he arrives in my house
2. in early May I will be bringing in a male Bengal kitten (as his playmate).

I'm not sure that an older Egyptian Mau, especially one that hasnt been neutered yet, will get along too well with a young playful, kitten.

If I do get the Egyptian Mau, I would almost certainly get him neutered in the first week of arriving.

I just dont have a good feeling his age, in particular.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

IMO, 9mo old is STILL a kitten. If you are getting another young kitten shortly after the arrival of the Mau, I think the chances are high that with a slow and proper introduction, you will have two young kitties who turn into fabulous play/wrestle buddies and bestest friends. I have introduced older cats to my own established older cats, but overall, it is much easier to introduce a kitten, and easier still to introduce two kittens. (to me, anything under about a year can still be classified mentally as a kitten)


----------



## sunama (Mar 1, 2008)

From what Ive read, it should take about a week for the 2 cats/kittens to become acquainted. Would you go along with that?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Maybe yes, maybe no. I feel the time it takes varies with different cat situations.

I keep new cats seperated from established cats until they are vet-checked and given the all-clear. Then I let them exchange sniffs under the bedroom door. Then I exchange bedding (towels) to get used to each other's scents. Next, I will open the door a crack, keeping my hand firmly in the jamb so it only opens a small amount, but far enough for them to see each other, sniff noses and/or play pawtty-cake with their feet. Finally, I will open the bedroom door to let the new kitty explore the hallway to living room, under constant supervision to see how the cats get along. If all goes well, I let them explore together for a while and slowly increase the 'together-ness time' each day until I can see they are getting along well.


----------



## sunama (Mar 1, 2008)

Thank you all.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Basically, the point is, there really aren't very many, if any absolutes when it comes to kitty behavior and care. It's great to do as much research and reading as you can and have a really good foundation but, when you're kitty arrives, they will make the rules and probably break everyone in the book. 
As for cat introductions, again, no rule as to how long it can take. Some cats will hit it off immediately, some can take several weeks or months to get along and, on the rare occasion, some never will. Following recommended introduction "rules" will help their chances of getting along as Heidi suggested. Although I do recommend the introduction rules, I've never followed them myself. Once my new cat has been cleared by the vet they have full run of the house. It's always worked out fine for me (Nanook and Little-one were grooming each other the first night) but it's much riskier.
Basically all this to say, do educate yourself and learn all you can, but, when your kitties arrive, plan on being very flexible.
Oh, wait! There is one absolute I just thought of...even after eating just one little treat a cat will still clean themselves for 20 minutes as if they had just eaten an antelope!


----------



## buzby (Feb 28, 2008)

A would love to have a Mau they are my fav breed i cant wait to see pics

Buzby was 2 when i got him neutered and up the that stage he had never sprayed so i do think it depends on the cat.


----------

